# Benadryl?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, sometimes my horse gets hives. 10 Benadryl caplets a day works well.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

5 or 6 pills twice daily works wonders  I get the CHEAP ones at walmart


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im gonna hafta write this one down! I thought for sure it would be a big time no-no to give them benadryl!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have used Benadryl several times and it works wonders. Vet had me give it for a case of hives that were not going down with Dex.

My vet said to use 10x the human dose.

Since the humane dose is 1 to 2 pills, I picked 14 or 15 as my magic number.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That would have saved us a huge vet bill this year! Sheesh! It was just an allergic reaction and we called the vet. She gave him something, probably dex...and poof. It went away and didn't come back. $200 later...could have been solved with cheap benedryl!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I think there is a certain kind of benadryl you have to give though. When I gave it to my dog I was told to get it with a certain ingrediant. Not sure if it's the same for horses?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> I think there is a certain kind of benadryl you have to give though. When I gave it to my dog I was told to get it with a certain ingrediant. Not sure if it's the same for horses?



Certain type?

I bought the store brand equivalent to normal Benadryl caplets.

You want an antihistamine.

I use the same bottle for my dog.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I work at a small animal clinic and the very expericanced tech told me to make sure it had something in it. i would tell you if I could remember what it was. I'm sure it probably doesn't matter all that much, but I bought exactly what he said lol.

Edit: I should probably mention that it was benadryl that I bought, it just had a certain ingrediant written on the front of the box. Wich was what he said to buy.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Benadryl is perfectly fine. We gave about 6 pills to my friend's pony when she had hives. She was maybe 800lbs, so if I were giving it to my mare [1200], I'd give a few more, and a few less for my little one [500].


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> Edit: I should probably mention that it was benadryl that I bought, it just had a certain ingrediant written on the front of the box. Wich was what he said to buy.


Diphenhydramine?


----------

